# Former (1987) Blazer Draftee Gets Life For Drug Distribution



## ABM

From: AP Report



> HARRISONBURG, Va. - Former Florida State basketball star Norwood "Pee Wee" Barber Jr. has been sentenced to life in federal prison for conspiracy to distribute drugs.
> 
> Wednesday's sentencing was for Barber's third conviction on drug-dealing charges - which triggered a mandatory life sentence.
> 
> Barber nodded in acknowledgment as U.S. District Judge Samuel Wilson reviewed his convictions in 1990 and 1993 in Rockingham County Circuit Court.
> 
> "I don't know what to say when a person is facing a mandatory life sentence," Wilson said. "It's heartbreaking."
> 
> Barber, 41, was convicted in July of conspiracy to distribute 50 grams or more of crack cocaine, Assistant U.S. Attorney Bill Gould said. The case stemmed from activities from October 2002 to December 2004, and he was arrested as part of a federal investigation.
> 
> A junior college transfer, Barber led Florida State in scoring in the 1985-86 and 1986-87 seasons with the Seminoles.
> 
> In two seasons at Florida State, the 5-foot-11 Barber scored 1,062 points and averaged 18 points a game. He scored 40 points against Miami and 35 at Memphis State in games just two weeks apart in February 1987.
> 
> Barber took advantage of the 3-point rule that took effect in the 1986-87 season, hitting 44.7 percent of his tries. He ranks third all-time at Florida State in accuracy from long range and is fifth at the school with a 78.7 career free throwing shooting mark.
> 
> He was drafted by the Portland Trail Blazers in the 1987 NBA draft, but didn't make the team.


----------



## Schilly

Well now that he has teh credentials he should try out again.


----------



## ABM

Schilly said:


> Well now that he has teh credentials he should try out again.



Hey, did you ever find/purchase that steam locomotive for your son? You're right, that was pretty uncanny of me to find the same exact one you were trying to get. _(Rod Serling makes his appearance in the corner..)_


----------



## Dan

I was thinking it was Ronnie Murphy. Now there's a tool if there ever was one.


----------



## Schilly

ABM said:


> Hey, did you ever find/purchase that steam locomotive for your son?


You know I found it locally for less money...Go figure.


----------



## zagsfan20

Those darn jailblazers.... :nonono: 










:biggrin:


----------

